# What happened after your first Gyno Appointment?



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

My first gyno appointment was on the 2nd 11th. Today I finally got through to my consultants secretary. She said, normally would need to wait till my next appointment for test results. This will be on 11th Jan!! She said she has asked the consultant to write to me with the results before that. I was initially told that internal examinations would be what would follow...so now I'm thinking, my amh must have been not good, to still not be reffered for a lap and dye or scan...

What happened after your first appointments?? Xx


----------



## start2015 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi, are you having NHS  tests?  It is so frustrating to have to wait. I've  called up after my tests and they've said oh yes, we've got them here but can't give them to you etc. and can't arrange any more tests until you've had your appointment.  I had my first appointment in September which was just a chat really and where they told me what tests would be needed. The AMH was mentioned but not essential at that stage,  but as I had read about it I requested that too but had to pay for it as it's not included in the NHS bundle.  My dye test and ultrasound were then booked for during October,  and I had a follow up appointment for January to discuss the results. I wanted to know sooner and kept calling up asking for cancellations etc. and managed to get a follow up this week,  so I was quite pleased with that. However,  I was then told that I need a hysteroscopy as might have a uterine septum or a polyp and they don't know yet which one.  I have been told that there are no appointments until January!! I really wanted this done asap so am thinking of finding out how much it is to have it done private,  as I assume after that Ill have to wait for another doctors appointment and then wait to be booked in for the actual treatment,  that's if no other issues are found .  

Hope it goes well for you, what treatment are you hoping to have?

xxx


----------

